# New to forum and new Solo



## 5screwmonty (May 12, 2012)

New to forum but not handguns and shooting. I am a Smith guy mostly. I own a quite a few wheel guns and collect/shoot 1st-3rd gen S&W semi autos. I have been wanting a quality pocket carry 9mm. I stopped by my LGS last night and he had this in the case. It fit my hand perfectly and I just had to have it. I know my LGS owner well and he said that he knew original owner. He also said that he took it out himself and put 50 rounds through it without any issues. So I took a chance. (I had heard the negative reviews) Tonight I put 20 rounds of 124gr Federal Hydro Shok and 20 rounds of Hornady 124gr JHP. No issues at all. So I tried some of my target 115 gr Sellior Bellot for kicks to see what would happen. I kept waiting fora stove pipe or jam but they never cam. I put 100 rounds of the 115gr SB. So 140 rounds total. 
I really love this gun. It shoots straight, fits my hands well and has the power I have been looking for.:mrgreen:
Please excuse the quality of the pic. It was best I could do without good light.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats, stay safe and enjoy your new addition.....JJ


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Did your gunshop owner friend offer any reason that the original owner traded it in? I have a recent production Solo, and it has worked 100% with anything I've fed it; the owner's manual continues to prescribe the heavier bullet premium stuff, but mine will even run on snakeshot.

Mine has become my instant favorite for pocket carry.
Moon


----------



## srb (Jun 8, 2012)

It gets so old reading the same old lines. Kimber Ed Brown Les Baer if someone has a particular favorite everything else becomes crap. I have had hand guns for years when the manufactures directions are followed most are awesome. 

Own 5 Kimbers ED Brown Wilson Combat all awesome


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey, I'm not throwing stones at my other pistols; it's just that the Solo is a great combination of size and power.
I was having an extraction issue with mine that led to a two week trip to the mother ship; problem appears to be completely resolved as I shot the hell out of it when it returned.
Moon


----------

